# Trouble Getting ISO To Thumb Drive



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Acer Aspire M1641 Vista Premium SP2 32 bit


I have been trying to put Windows10_TechnicalPreview_x32_EN-US_9926.iso on a thumb drive, using the latest version of Rufus. I got an error message while using two perfectly good drives. After getting the error message when trying with a third drive, I took a look at the error log.

Trying to interpret the findings of the log is beyond my abilities. Could someone read the log and tell me just what went wrong and how to fix that wrong, if it can be fixed.




```
Rufus version: 1.4.12.535
Syslinux versions: 4.07/2013-07-25, 5.10/2013-06-04
Windows version: Windows Vista SP2 32 bit
Locale ID: 0x0409
Found USB 1.0 device 'A-DATA USB Flash Drive USB Device' (125F:C72A)
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
2 devices found
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 491, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x04DD5721
Drive has a Windows 7 Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS (0x07)
  Size: 3.8 GB (4043252224 bytes)
  Start Sector: 63, Boot: Yes, Recognized: Yes
Checking for Rufus updates...
Checking release channel...
No new release version found.
Found USB 1.0 device 'A-DATA USB Flash Drive USB Device' (125F:C72A)
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 491, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x04DD5721
Drive has a Windows 7 Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS (0x07)
  Size: 3.8 GB (4043252224 bytes)
  Start Sector: 63, Boot: Yes, Recognized: Yes
Scanning image...
Disc image is an UDF image
ISO label: 'J_CCSA_X86FRE_EN-US_DV5'
  Size: 3242213376 bytes
  Has a >64 chars filename: No
  Has Symlinks: No
  Has a >4GB file: No
  Uses ReactOS: No
  Uses KolibriOS: No
  Uses EFI: Yes
  Uses Bootmgr: Yes
  Uses WinPE: No
  Uses isolinux: No
Using ISO: Windows10_TechnicalPreview_x32_EN-US_9926.iso

Format operation started
Requesting disk access...
Opened drive \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE6 for write access
Will use 'J:' as volume mountpoint
I/O boundary checks disabled
Analyzing existing boot records...
Drive has a Windows 7 Master Boot Record
Volume has an unknown Partition Boot Record
Deleting partitions...
Clearing MBR/PBR/GPT structures...
Erasing 128 sectors
Partitioning (MBR)...
Closing existing volume...
Waiting for logical drive to reappear...
Timeout while waiting for logical drive
Formatting (NTFS)...
Could not read volume name
Format error: Undetermined error while formatting.
Could not open GUID volume '\\?\Volume{af193a0a-f5bb-11e1-bf95-9139bdfd1c63}': [0x0000001F] A device attached to the system is not functioning.

Found USB 1.0 device 'A-DATA USB Flash Drive USB Device' (125F:C72A)
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Could not open GUID volume '\\?\Volume{af193a0a-f5bb-11e1-bf95-9139bdfd1c63}': [0x0000001F] A device attached to the system is not functioning.
No volume information for drive 0x86
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 491, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x02429EF8
Drive has a Zeroed Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS/exFAT/UDF (0x07)
  Size: 3.8 GB (4042235904 bytes)
  Start Sector: 2048, Boot: Yes, Recognized: Yes

Format operation started
Requesting disk access...
Opened drive \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE6 for write access
No drive letter was assigned...
Will use 'J:' as volume mountpoint
Could not open GUID volume '\\?\Volume{af193a0a-f5bb-11e1-bf95-9139bdfd1c63}': [0x0000001F] A device attached to the system is not functioning.
No logical drive found (unpartitioned?)
Drive does not appear to be partitioned
Analyzing existing boot records...
Drive has a Zeroed Master Boot Record
Deleting partitions...
Clearing MBR/PBR/GPT structures...
Erasing 128 sectors
Partitioning (MBR)...
Waiting for logical drive to reappear...
Timeout while waiting for logical drive
Formatting (NTFS)...
Could not read volume name
Format error: Undetermined error while formatting.
Could not open GUID volume '\\?\Volume{af193a0a-f5bb-11e1-bf95-9139bdfd1c63}': [0x0000001F] A device attached to the system is not functioning.

Found USB 1.0 device 'A-DATA USB Flash Drive USB Device' (125F:C72A)
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Could not open GUID volume '\\?\Volume{af193a0a-f5bb-11e1-bf95-9139bdfd1c63}': [0x0000001F] A device attached to the system is not functioning.
No volume information for drive 0x86
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 491, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x0245D18C
Drive has a Zeroed Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS/exFAT/UDF (0x07)
  Size: 3.8 GB (4042235904 bytes)
  Start Sector: 2048, Boot: Yes, Recognized: Yes
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
0 devices found
Found USB 1.0 device 'A-DATA USB Flash Drive USB Device' (125F:C72A)
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 491, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x018B55B5
Drive has an unknown Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS (0x07)
  Size: 3.8 GB (4043276800 bytes)
  Start Sector: 63, Boot: No, Recognized: Yes
Found USB 1.0 device 'A-DATA USB Flash Drive USB Device' (125F:C72A)
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 491, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x018B55B5
Drive has an unknown Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS (0x07)
  Size: 3.8 GB (4043276800 bytes)
  Start Sector: 63, Boot: No, Recognized: Yes
Found USB 1.0 device 'A-DATA USB Flash Drive USB Device' (125F:C72A)
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 491, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x018B55B5
Drive has an unknown Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS (0x07)
  Size: 3.8 GB (4043276800 bytes)
  Start Sector: 63, Boot: No, Recognized: Yes
Found USB 1.0 device 'A-DATA USB Flash Drive USB Device' (125F:C72A)
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 491, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x018B55B5
Drive has an unknown Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS (0x07)
  Size: 3.8 GB (4043276800 bytes)
  Start Sector: 63, Boot: No, Recognized: Yes
Found USB 1.0 device 'A-DATA USB Flash Drive USB Device' (125F:C72A)
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 491, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x018B55B5
Drive has an unknown Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS (0x07)
  Size: 3.8 GB (4043276800 bytes)
  Start Sector: 63, Boot: No, Recognized: Yes

Format operation started
Requesting disk access...
Opened drive \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE6 for write access
Will use 'J:' as volume mountpoint
I/O boundary checks disabled
Analyzing existing boot records...
Drive has an unknown Master Boot Record
Volume has an unknown Partition Boot Record
Deleting partitions...
Clearing MBR/PBR/GPT structures...
Erasing 128 sectors
Partitioning (MBR)...
Closing existing volume...
Waiting for logical drive to reappear...
Timeout while waiting for logical drive
Formatting (NTFS)...
Could not read volume name
Format error: Undetermined error while formatting.
Could not open GUID volume '\\?\Volume{255a5b87-f5bd-11e1-9088-806e6f6e6963}': [0x0000001F] A device attached to the system is not functioning.

Found USB 1.0 device 'A-DATA USB Flash Drive USB Device' (125F:C72A)
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Could not open GUID volume '\\?\Volume{255a5b87-f5bd-11e1-9088-806e6f6e6963}': [0x0000001F] A device attached to the system is not functioning.
No volume information for drive 0x86
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 491, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x0251F977
Drive has a Zeroed Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS/exFAT/UDF (0x07)
  Size: 3.8 GB (4042260480 bytes)
  Start Sector: 2048, Boot: Yes, Recognized: Yes
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
0 devices found
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'PNY USB 2.0 FD USB Device' (154B:005B)
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 992, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0xC3072E18
Drive has a Windows 2000/XP/2003 Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS (0x07)
  Size: 7.6 GB (8160743424 bytes)
  Start Sector: 11640, Boot: Yes, Recognized: Yes
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'PNY USB 2.0 FD USB Device' (154B:005B)
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 992, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0xC3072E18
Drive has a Windows 2000/XP/2003 Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS (0x07)
  Size: 7.6 GB (8160743424 bytes)
  Start Sector: 11640, Boot: Yes, Recognized: Yes

Format operation started
Requesting disk access...
Opened drive \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE6 for write access
Will use 'J:' as volume mountpoint
I/O boundary checks disabled
Analyzing existing boot records...
Drive has a Windows 2000/XP/2003 Master Boot Record
Volume has an unknown Partition Boot Record
Deleting partitions...
Clearing MBR/PBR/GPT structures...
Erasing 128 sectors
Partitioning (MBR)...
Closing existing volume...
Waiting for logical drive to reappear...
Timeout while waiting for logical drive
Formatting (NTFS)...
Could not read volume name
Format error: Undetermined error while formatting.
Could not open GUID volume '\\?\Volume{204f75da-fe0f-11e1-9e16-00242103515b}': [0x0000001F] A device attached to the system is not functioning.

Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'PNY USB 2.0 FD USB Device' (154B:005B)
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
1 device found
Could not open GUID volume '\\?\Volume{204f75da-fe0f-11e1-9e16-00242103515b}': [0x0000001F] A device attached to the system is not functioning.
No volume information for drive 0x86
Disk type: Removable, Sector Size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 992, TracksPerCylinder: 255, SectorsPerTrack: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x0255837D
Drive has a Zeroed Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS/exFAT/UDF (0x07)
  Size: 7.6 GB (8165654528 bytes)
  Start Sector: 2048, Boot: Yes, Recognized: Yes
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
0 devices found
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
0 devices found
Found USB device 'Generic USB CF Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB MS Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 1.1 device 'Generic USB SD Reader USB Device' (058F:9360)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB device 'Generic USB SM Reader USB Device' (????:????)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'WD My Book 1140 USB Device' (1058:1140)
Device eliminated because it was detected as an USB Hard Drive (score 23 > 0)
If this device is not an USB Hard Drive, please e-mail the author of this application
NOTE: You can enable the listing of USB Hard Drives in 'Advanced Options' (after clicking the white triangle)
0 devices found
```


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi are you doing it like this How to install Windows 10 Technical Preview from a flash drive - CNET


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks pretty much the way I was doing it. The instructions I was using are here

How To Burn an ISO File to USB [Easy, 15 to 20 Minutes]


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Disconnect all USB Mass Storage drives from the computer (eg) SD cards, WD external etc. The only USB drive in the computer should be the USB Flash Drive. Go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, Right click the *diskmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. Here, make sure the Flash Drive is partitioned, formatted, and has a Drive letter. Rufus will reformat it, but it helps if it is setup to go. 
In Rufus, it should select your Flash Drive in the top under *Device*. Near the bottom under* Create a bootable disk using*, take the drop down arrow and choose* ISO* *Image*, browse to the ISO file on your computer. Then start it, it should finish If it fails, the ISO image or the Flash drive are damaged. You can also use the Microsoft Tool to burn your ISO to a flash Drive.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks. I'll let you know how it went, tomorrow.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. I tried your suggestions. First, I used one of the A-data drives and got the same error as before, even though the drive works fine for any other purpose.

Next, I tried 'burning' the ISO to the PNY drive. All went well and rather quickly. Thank you for your suggestions.

I will not be able to use the computer I had intended to use for this Preview. Unless I am told its a bad idea, I will be installing the preview on a computer that shipped with XP Pro. Do you think there will be serious hardware/software compatibility issues? Not having Touch Screen is not a concern.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The most common "issues" are typically hardware support (ie: drivers). The older the hardware, the more likely there will not be proper drivers.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trouble Getting ISO To Thumb Drive*

Be aware that Windows 10 is still in Beta and has some bugs to work out, this will not be the final edition. If you want to give Windows 10 a test drive, you can install it on a Virtual Drive on your computer. Like the free VirtualBox. You would install VirtualBox on your Windows 7 or 8 computer and then install Windows 10 inside of of VirtualBox This will allow you to get familiar with Windows 10 without it being the main OS for the computer.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trouble Getting ISO To Thumb Drive*

Sounds good except I don't have a computer with 7 or 8 on it. All have XP, Vista, Mint or Ubuntu. My hopes are Win10 will be the OS to get me past Vista.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trouble Getting ISO To Thumb Drive*

I clicked the 'Solved' button too soon. Major problems. Before I get into all of them (or start a new thread, if you think best), take a look at the attachment and tell me if it should look as it does. This is the thumb drive I thought I burned the Win10 preview on.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trouble Getting ISO To Thumb Drive*

The *Disk 0* which includes your *C:* drive looks good. You have a hidden 10GB partition in the front of the HDD that is your _Recovery_ partition to reinstall Windows, if there is disaster.
The only thing that looks amiss is you have an *8GB *USB Flash drive that is not Formatted or have a drive letter. If you don't have any files you want to recover off of this USB drive, you can right click the Partition and choose *Delete Volume*. In the *Unallocated Space*, right click and choose to Create a New *Simple Volume*, then Format it and assign a drive letter.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trouble Getting ISO To Thumb Drive*

I should have been more specific. The 8G drive is the one I used to put Win10 Preview ISO on with Rufus. Rufus indicated the 'burn' was successful. Apparently, I did something wrong. I don't know what to change about the procedure when I try, again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trouble Getting ISO To Thumb Drive*



> right click the Partition and choose *Delete Volume*. In the *Unallocated Space*, right click and choose to Create a New *Simple Volume*, then Format it and assign a drive letter.


The Flash Drive is *RAW* format, it may be faulty. Follow the suggestions in the Quote above. Once the Flash Drive is formatted and has a drive letter;
Start *Rufus*. At the top under *Device*, your USB Flash Drive should be recognized and listed with it's Drive Letter. Under *Format Options* at the bottom next to *Create A Bootable Disk using...* Take the drop down arrow and choose *ISO Image*. Now use the *Browse* button to the right of that to browse to your Windows 10 ISO image. then click *Start.* 
When it's done, it will show the USB Drive in Windows (File) Explorer or My Computer with a Drive letter and a name. Now you can boot off of it to install Windows 10


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trouble Getting ISO To Thumb Drive*

I cannot chose the Delete Volume option. It is greyed out. I am running as admin.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trouble Getting ISO To Thumb Drive*

Maybe it would help if I told you at least one of my other problems. It may be tied into the greyed out option.

I have three thumb drives. Prior to trying to burn the Win10 to each with Rufus, they all were in perfect working order. All three burns were failures. Now the computer will not recognize any of them, although the PNY does show up in Device Manager and is said to be working. And as you can see, it shows up in Disk Management.

In Device Manager, I now have a yellow flag by Microsoft WPD FileSystem Volume Driver . When I check, the flag is due to a code 10 error. I don't know how to fix this. I did run SFC /SCANNOW and there were errors that could not be fixed. I saved a log if you want to see it.

Surely, I did something wrong for the thumb drive to show up as RAW.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Trouble Getting ISO To Thumb Drive*

Go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, right click the *diskmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator.* In the elevated* Disk Management *window you will see your USB Flash drive. right click it and choose *Change Drive letter or Paths*. change the drive letter to something that is not being used. 
Now go back to *Device Manager*, the WPD FileSystem volume drivers yellow mark should be gone. 
Follow the steps to* Delete Volume* in Disk Management and Create a *New Simple Volume*, Format etc.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

I went to diskmgmt.msc, right click the diskmgmt results and Run As Administrator. I saw the flash drive. I choose Change Drive letter or Paths. I changed the Drive Letter to something that is not being used. I went back to Device Manager. The yellow flag is still there. However, the drive does now show on the computer and when I click on it, I am given the option to format.

Apparently, I'll have to go through the same procedure for the other two thumb drives, as well. They show up in diskmgmt, but not in computer.

Now for the pits. I read about 7 articles on how to install Win10 preview from the ISO file to Virtual Box. Six failures. All six left out one important step. The seventh article had it. All went well on the seventh try til I ran into this: VT-x/ADM-v hardware acceleration is not available on your system, etc.

So, unless I have this hardware acceleration on my XPS 410 I'm out of luck. I hate to drag it out and set it up just to be disappointed. Do you know off hand if A Dell XPS 410 (running Vista sp2) has this hardware acceleration?


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Update. After unplugging the thumb drive and plugging in another, the WPD FileSystem volume drivers yellow mark went away. Now, a flag is beside the newly plugged in drive. I'll go through the same procedure to correct. 

It's been 3-4 years since I had my XPS 410 in use. Seems I remember it having hardware acceleration. Hope I'm right.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope this bit of information may be of help to someone else. The seventh article I read included this instruction (which was missing from the others): When you see the first screen in the Create Virtual Machine wizard, supply a name for the system, select Microsoft Windows as the type, and oddly enough, *choose Windows 8.1 (64-bit)* as the version.

I did not have the option of choosing 64 bit, so I chose Windows 8.1 (32-bit). It was only after choosing this option (rather than Vista, which is what I was choosing, because that's what I was running), that I could select the IDE controller for the CD/DVD drive.)


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Help!

Since I couldn't install Win10 on the Acer due to Hardware Acceleration problems, I decided to uninstall Virtualbox with System Restore. Now, I have major problems. Nothing works. I have to start the computer by selecting Start Windows Normally. When it gets to the Welcome screen, all goes black. In Safe Mode, I get to my desktop, but everything is frozen. I can move my cursor, but it won't open anything. At one point, a window popped up with this message: Log on process has failed to create the security options dialogue.

I hate to drag out more desktops. Right now, I am using a laptop without an HD. I'm running Mint live. Communications will be slow for a while.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could try a start up repair Start-up Repair: frequently asked questions - Windows Help
this is another tool but may not be required http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Joe

I can't do all this from the laptop, running Mint. I dragged out my XPS 410. This is the one I'll have to use for Win10 preview (if it meets Hardware Acceleration requirements). I'm looking for that, now. Do you know?


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Joe,

I did find that my XPS 410 does have Hardware Acceleration. However, with the current driver, I can't make any adjustments. I checked and found there were no driver updates. Guess I'll have to download Win10 preview to this computer, install VirtualBox and then see if the current Hardware Acceleration settings will permit Win10 Preview to be installed in VirtualBox.

In the meantime, I will try your suggestions for Startup Repair on the Acer M1641.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry I work Monday so miss posts until Tuesday perhaps you can find something from the info here or the link to the testing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, Joe. That's OK.

Spunk, anybody.

I ran the Start Up Repair. It could not repair the issues. Among other reasons given in the log was that no hard drive was found. I ran another boot disk. I had it analyze the hard drive. It said ' No hard drive found. The hard drive is running. If I put it to my ear, I can heat it spinning. Can it be dead and still spin, or is there another reason Start Up Repair and the boot disk can't see the drive?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It sounds like your HDD has failed. Boot into* Setup* (Bios) on the Main page is the HDD detected? If not it has failed, or the Data cable is not plugged in tight to the drive and to the motherboard, the power plug is powering the drive up, that is why you can hear it spin. Try a different SATA cable, try a Different SATA port on the motherboard
You can also remove it from the troubled computer and attach it via a USB adapter or put it into a* USB Enclosure* with a power adapter and see if it is detected in that computer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi at this point it's time to replace the drive, no amount of testing will change it not being found, something has failed and the drive is useless.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Before I give up completely on this drive I will try Spunks' suggestions. I had most all that was on the disk backed up, but not all. For that dreaded question a lot of people wonder about: why can't the disk be taken from a failed HD and placed into another HD to retrieve the info on it?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

> why can't the disk be taken from a failed HD and placed into another HD to retrieve the info on it?


It can be done easily as long as the drive itself is functional

You can take the drive out and temporarily attach it to a working pc to salvage the data.

Data Recovery Tutorial: How to Slave a Hard Drive | DTI Data Recovery

You may have to take ownership of the files first: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=308421

. . or, You can use an adaptor like this: or an external enclosure like this.

or, you could use Ubuntu - this would eliminate the need to physically remove the Hard Drive.

You can get it from here: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu

Step #2 on that page shows you how to create the USB/CD.

Once you boot into Ubuntu, (choose the option where it runs off the USB/CD) you can use it to copy your files from the Windows Partition to an external hard drive (*Note:* Do not copy anything to the Ubuntu Filesystem as it will not be saved on shut-down)

See this for how to use Ubuntu to recover files:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...er-files-from-windows-465370.html#post2617712


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> why can't the disk be taken from a failed HD and placed into another HD to retrieve the info on it?


 If By _Failed HD_, you mean an external USB enclosure and by _Disk_, you mean the HDD inside? Then yes, you can disassemble the USB enclosure and remove the HDD inside and place it into another USB enclosure. As suggested in post #26. However if the HDD itself has failed and is not recognized by the computer once it is removed from the enclosure, then that drive needs to be replaced. That is unless it is a Western Digital Enclosure. they have proprietary pin structure that will not allow any other enclosure.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sorry. I failed to make myself clear again. If the internal hard drive has failed for whatever reason, but the data on the platter inside is intact, why can't that platter be taken from the hard drive housing, and be put into another identical, good hard drive housing and be 'played' on that one?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

likekinds said:


> I'm sorry. I failed to make myself clear again. If the internal hard drive has failed for whatever reason, but the data on the platter inside is intact, why can't that platter be taken from the hard drive housing, and be put into another identical, good hard drive housing and be 'played' on that one?


 you would need a clean room and special equipment to do so. not a do it yourself project.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Let's get our terms correct. An External USB HDD is actually an Enclosure with a SATA to USB controller inside. Also inside is a 2.5" Notebook, or 3.5" Desktop HDD inside the enclosure. Many times, the USB controller inside of the Enclosure fails, removing the HDD and either attaching it internally to a desktop computer or Via a USB Adapter or by putting it into another USB Enclosure with a power adapter, most times will allow you to access the data. 
As Oscer said, The_ Platters _or disks inside a HDD, are inside a sealed casing that to access the actual disks, would need to be removed in a Clean Room to avoid dust. There are Data Recovery Specialists that can do this, but it is very, very, very expensive. Most people cannot afford this option.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Just now, I took the HD from the M1641 (It doesn't show up there, anymore), and put it into another computer. The HD is seen in the setup by this other computer. Does that mean the drive might still be good and that I should try some of your suggestions, like looking for loose cables, etc.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> It can be done easily as long as the drive itself is functional
> 
> You can take the drive out and temporarily attach it to a working pc to salvage the data.
> 
> ...


All possible ways if the HDD is in fact capable of being read.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the drive is shown in Setup (Bios) but not Windows, boot into Windows, go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, right click the *diskmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Disk Management *window, does your external drive show here? Does it say the file system is *Unallocated Space*, or does the disk # (eg) *Disk 1*, *Disk 2* etc say *Not Initialized* or *RAW*? If either, you can try to recover your files using the Free TestDisk program. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. You will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Gentlemen

I am certainly willing to try the suggestions given by joeten in post 35 if it comes to that. in the meantime, I am getting thoroughly confused. Here, I am referring specifically to spunk.funk's post 36.

The hard drive in question was in an Acer M1641. The OS is Vista Home Premium. While in that machine, it now cannot be seen by Start-up repair or a boot disk with diagnostics. Just to see what would happen, I took the HD out of the M1641 and put it in a Dimension 9100 running XP Pro. It was there in the Dimension 9100 that it showed up in Setup.

I don't know anything about all this. I figured that since different OS and different motherboards were involved, I would not be able to do anything with the HD while it was in the XP (even though it did show up in Setup) . So, after finding that it was seen in the XP setup, I immediately took it out.

Now, with that in mind, where do I go from here? If there is more I can do with the HD while it is in the 9100, I will put it back in and do it.

In the meantime, I am going to order the USB adapter for which spunk.funk provided a link.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Are you able to see any of the files when it is attached to the XP machine?


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Old Rich

I didn't even try to get into the OS. I didn't figure it would let me. I can give it a try. What do I do, just try to start up in the usual way?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No. it won't start up in the usual way, Rich I believe meant can you access the drive from within XP, Booting from a linux disc would have a chance of you accessing the drive from within the linux environment.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

joeten

I have a Mint disk, but I have never done what you're suggesting. You will have to tell me how, step by step.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

As long as you leave the existing drive as is in the 9100, you may be able to view the problematic one and salvage the data . .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is in the links Old Rich provided earlier.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

So, if I understand correctly, Old Rich is suggesting I leave the original HD in the XP and add the M1641 as a second drive in order to see if data can be salvaged from the M1641 drive. I've never done this before, but am willing to try.

Now, should I give this a try first, or try the Linux environment?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the xp route first as it may be easier for you.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

OK. One question before I start. I have never had more than one internal HD in a computer at one time. How do I access the second HD?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Connect it where the CD/DVD drive is now . . if BIOS sees it, you may be able to access it Via Windows Explorer


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

The cable connections to the CD/DVD drive are nothing like what goes to the hard drive. Can I not connect it along side the existing HD (I believe as what is called a 'slave')?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok so try the method you used previously to connect it to the xp pc.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Your 9100 should have extra SATA ports and power connectors . . you can move the SATA data cable from the Acer


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Before I get to post 50, read this and tell me what you think.

When I disconnect the existing drive in the XP and connect the M1641 HD to it instead, Windows will not start. However, while it was in there, I checked Setup again. Setup sees the drive as Drive 0 Sata-0 ON


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Positive news . .


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

OK. I don't want to do anything to harm the 9100. Right now, it's the only computer I've got that works, decently.

The existing drive in the 9100 is connected by two cables. One has five wires in it. the other is a solid 2 ply cable. Along side this, is another five wire cable not connected to anything. Is this unconnected cable, the one to connect to the m1641 drive? As for the solid 2 ply cable, since there is only one, is this the one I would borrow from the Acer? If it is, does it matter which empty port on the motherboard, I connect it to? There are three empty ports along side the one now being used.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Jut stay away from SATA 0 and you should do fine

The SATA power cable looks like this:










and the Data cable looks like this:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is an all in one PC is that correct.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

joeten said:


> This is an all in one PC is that correct.


So far as I know. I never heard that term.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Old Rich

I'm doing something wrong. When the M1641 is the only drive connected to the XP, it shows up in Setup. When I leave the existing drive in place in the 9100, and add the M1641 drive, it does not show up in Setup, computer or disk management. I borrowed the power cable from the Acer to make the connections. Is my wiring connections wrong or maybe the power cable is bad? If you think maybe it is, I could borrow a cable from my XPS 410.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

With the two drives connected, and the M1641 not showing up anywhere, I disconnected the power cable from the M1641 and replaced it with the power cable from the XP drive. Now, the M1642 drive shows up in Setup. Bad cable?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Maybe . . what is the cable connected to on the power supply?


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

One end is connected to the drive. The other end fits in a socket on the motherboard, along side the XP cable which is in another of the four sockets.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Power cables come from the power supply . . not the motherboard


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Got my cables mixed up. I don't know what the power cable is connected to. It comes from the back of the computer as a bundle which contains the power cable feeding the XP drive.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Re reading m posts, I find I made an error. I borrowed the SATA Data cable from the Acer, not the power cable. The data cable is the one I suspect to be bad.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Rich pages 30 to 48 show most of the board but I may have missed something as I have not seen more than one sata cable http://h20565.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c02549487


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That may have been the problem mall along . . What are you dong now?


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

I was starting to re read all my posts to see where I gave the impression this was a HP 9100. It is a Dell Dimension 9100.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

My post # 32


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would next try using the drive back in the Acer with the data cable from the Dell, and see if it boots up


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Tomorrow, I am going to buy a SATA Data cable to try, since it looks as if the one Iborrowed from the Acer is bad. I would borrow the one from the XPS 410, but it would be very hard to get out.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> I would next try using the drive back in the Acer with the data cable from the Dell, and see if it boots up


Thank You! That is just what I was thinking. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Cool . .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ah, my bad I forgot it was a Dell and looked up 9100 leading me to the Hp.
Got the right one here http://downloads.dell.com/Manuals/a...ktops/dimension-9100_service manual_en-us.pdf I think the cable swap could prove very fruitful,should have considered it much earlier, that will teach me to look before leaping.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> Cool . .


Yeah? Well maybe. Should I cry now, or wait a while? I took the data cable from the XP and used it to hook up the Acer drive back in the Acer. Now, my Acer is in Power Saving Mode and will not respond. There is no power to the mouse or keyboard.

Maybe some power surges are causing this? I don't know. The XP is hooked up to the same power source (after I disconnect the Acer). It is not going into Power Saving Mode.

Now , we will have to address Power Saving mode in both the XPS 410 and Acer M1641, before we can do anything else.

I'll give you guys a rest for tonight, and resume, tomorrow. If you know anything I can try in the meantime, do tell me.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try plugging the Acer in a different wall socket


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

When I plug the Acer into a different wall socket, I get the same results..Power Saving mode. The only thing gone right today is my indoor start of Better Boy tomatoes have started germinating. Yeah!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try a cmos reset


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Well Folks, it's Story telling time. Find yourself a seat, kick off your shoes and sit a spell.

This story is in two parts. If you've read this thread up to this point, then you know the first part. I'll go over it again, briefly, for those not keeping up.

I don't have a computer with Win7 or 8 on it. Laugh if you will, but I'd rather have Vista. But, you gotta break away sometime. I had my sights and hopes set on Win10.

I have an ancient Acer Aspire with Vista Home Premium on it. I wanted to put Windows 10 Preview on it, but this is my baby, and Microsoft clearly warns you of possible crashes and loss of all data on the machine Win10 is installed on, because Win10 is still in the developmental stages.

Well, the nice guys here on the forum told me how to Install Win10 Preview in a VirtualBox on the Acer. Sounded good, and I wouldn't have to drag out my 'best' computer (a Dell XPS 410 With Vista Premium on it), to try Win10 on it.

There were snags getting VirtualBox installed, (that's what would house Win10 Preview inside my computer), but the forum guys kindly guided me through it all.

All was going very well until I attempted to install Win10 Preview in the VirtualBox. It took several tries before Rufus and it's VirtualBox informed me that Win10 Preview couldn't be installed on my computer due to the fact my computer did not have Hardware Acceleration. I thought "now's a fine time to be telling me that. I don't remember reading that having Hardware Acceleration on a computer was a requirement for installing Win10 in a Virtualbox". Oh well, life goes on.

Maybe I could put Win10 Preview on my XPS 410. It has Hardware Acceleration on it. In the meantime, I just wanted to uninstall VirtualBox from my Acer. It was no good to me there, and just taking up room.

I decided the cleanest uninstall would be by restoring my computer to just before I installed Virtual box. So, I tried just that. Well, something major happened during that Restore session. When the computer booted up after the Restore, it would only get as far as the Welcome screen, then show a black monitor. Oddly enough, I could see my Desktop if I started up in Safe Mode, but it was frozen.

It was suggested I try a Startup Repair to get past this problem. Startup Repair could not find a hard drive. joeten (I've come to think of him as my buddy) says " Hi at this point it's time to replace the drive, no amount of testing will change it not being found, something has failed and the drive is useless".

Next, there was a lot of dialogue about ways I might be able to salvage data from this HD gone bad. The guys on the forum were bending backwards to try to help me get that data back. I was playing around in the meantime and discovered the bad drive would show up in another computer's Setup, even though it would not show up in the Acer in Setup or Boot Sequence.

The fact that the bad drive would show up anywhere was encouraging to Forum staff and myself. That led us down another bumpy road. One of the biggest bumps was me not knowing a power cable from a data cable, and then after being shown, I still got mixed up about which was which!

At this point, I have several of the Forum guys working hard to help me. They never once complained about my computer ignorance. Bless their hearts. They've gotta have nerves of steel to handle this job.

Somewhere along the way, it was decided the data cable in the Acer might be bad. Old Rich suggested I put the 'bad' drive back in the Acer and use a good data cable from the XP.

That was good thinking. I did just that. But wait. When I tried to boot the Acer with the 'bad' drive and the good data cable, it was locked in Power Saving Mode. I thought I would soil my Calvin Klein's. After all the hard work by the Forum and myself, now this.

I dreaded to hear suggestions for how to get the computer out of Power Saving Mode because along with my Acer problems, my XPS 410 is locked in Power Saving Mode, and so far no suggestions have worked. At this point, I'm expecting my Dimension 9100 to lock up. What else can go wrong?

Oscer1 got in the chorus by suggesting I reset the CMOS to get out of Power Saving Mode. Sure, Oscer1. It never worked before, why should it work, now? But when these guys put their heart and soul into what they're doing, you give their suggestions a try, at least just one more time.

Well folks, that's my 'not so brief' account of the first half of my story.


I took Oscer1's advice and reset the CMOS. I haven't been told this by anyone, but I read it's best to further drain the CMOS by unplugging the power supply and holding down the power button for a minute. I did this also. Hurray for Oscer1. When I fired the Acer up again, No more Power Saving Mode! I could kiss Oscer1. But I wont, not just yet. At this point I'm just a little too sad.

Because

Though my computer is no longer locked in Power Saving Mode, it again will not boot past the Welcome screen. I'm going mad. Bonkers. Bananas! Then I remembered, I could at least get to the desktop in Safe Mode, even though it was frozen. I could use my mouse to click on the icons, but nothing happened.

Just for the heck of it, I decided to try to get back to the desktop in Safe Mode to see if anything different might happen. Bring on the straight jacket. This time when I go into Safe Mode, I don't get a desktop, just a black screen that says Safe Mode in little letters around the edges.

For the next couple hours, to keep from banging my head to the wall, I try other things. Startup Repair, again. Sorry Doug, this just ain't your day. I even tried a complete reinstall, hoping that if it did work, maybe my data would be saved in Windows Old. No such luck. Reinstall said if I didn't see my Drive, to load drivers. It didn't say which ones or where to get them. While looking around in the places provided by Reinstall, I did see my external hard drive and a very small drive named 'X'. It held about 30MB. Dang! Wonder where that came from? I looked inside and it contained Windows System 32 files, but nothing I knew I could use at that time.

Then for the next couple hours, I tried other things, but by then, I'm so sleepy, I can't remember what. I do remember running into something that sounded promising, if only I could provide it with missing CD/DVD drivers. It wanted me to insert the CD/DVD driver disk. I've never had one. For drivers in general, yes. For my monitor, yes. Dell never gave me a disk with CD/DVD drivers.

By now, I'm so silly from disappointment and lack of sleep, I try Safe Mode again, Since it wouldn't get me to the desktop on the last try, I decided to try other options. I wanted to try 'Last Known Good Configuration', but that option didn't show up. I tried Safe Mode With Networking. It got me to the desktop, which was frozen....almost. I clicked on one icon and it lit up, but wouldn't open. Further clicking did nothing. I backed out of Safe Mode With Networking and re entered. Again, I was allowed only one click...one click that did nothing. But...But...I noticed an active pop up window. It said it was installing drivers for newfound hardware and invited me to click here to watch the progress. Well, I tried a click or two. Nothing happened. Why should I trust this pop up window...and just where was it installing that driver. I had no Operating System to put it in.

I tried this routine several times. Every time I did, that same install window popped up. I thought "It keeps popping up because it's trying to install a driver and has no where to install it". Logical thinking, Doug, but consider this: what is prompting that install feature. Supposedly, there is no operating system, just an external hard drive and a tiny hard drive named 'X'. They don't care about drivers.

Well, I click on more desktop icons and all are frozen....and of course my keyboard is of no use. Mama always said I was hardheaded. I kept trying the keyboard anyway. One thing did work!! When I pressed Control- Alt-Delete, it changed the window from the desktop to the window for switching users or logging off or canceling, etc.. But, my mouse would not work on any option.

Shut down. Reboot. Go right back to the desktop in safe mode with networking. Yep, desktop still there. Install still trying to install a driver (poor creature). Any icon I click on now, will highlight, though I still can't open any. Doug smells something, and it ain't Chanel #5

Control-Alt-Delete, again, and again. Wait! back up. Something's different. Do Control-Alt- Delete again. Now look. The 'Cancel' button at the bottom looks different. It is different. I hover my cursor over it and it lights up. Should I try to click on it? What have I got to lose? Maybe another pair of Calvin Klein's .

I click on the Cancel button. Damn! I SEE ACTION. That window disappeared. It was replaced by my desktop...my FULLY FUNCTIONAL desktop. Not just Oscer1, at this point, I would kiss everybody. I clicked on Computer. There sat my hard drive along with my external HD and several removable drives. Funny, that little hard drive named 'X', had disappeared!

I might be dumb, but I ain't stupid. The first thing I did while still in safe mode was to copy everything on the drive (yes, everything was there), to my external drive. Who knows, with my luck, once I shut down from Safe Mode, this baby might die and never boot up in Windows, again.

Well, members of the Forum and Forum staff, I am writing this little story on my Acer, the one that Setup and Boot Sequence and Startup Repair and a diagnostic boot CD said had no Hard Drive. Reminds me of what a nice lady friend told me, one time. She said "Doug, don't you know a piece of paper will lay there and let you write anything on it?". My point is, just because you see it in print, doesn't make it so.

Another, more important point is this: To anyone who has lost data due to hard drive failure, please do not destroy that hard drive. You may be able to retrieve that data. Don't stop trying. If you get tired of trying, put it on a shelf and try again in the future, Just don't destroy that hard drive!

I am happy that my perseverance paid off...but I am not smug. Had this happened to me without the help of the Forum staff, I would still be without my Acer and without that 'lost' data.

To joeten, spunk.funk, JimE, Old Rich, oscer1, and anyone else who contributed

What can I say? You guys made my day!

And I will never forget how you helped me through this ordeal.

Thank You Thank You Thank You


PS

I'm not pressing my luck. Tomorrow, (actually today, I've been up all night), I am shopping for a replacement Hard Drive. I can't complain. The one I'm replacing is about 10 years old and never gave a minutes trouble. I, and the previous owner have well gotten our money's worth.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear your back up and running and that my thought was not correct on the HDD being dead. From your last screenshot it would make you think system restore got stuck and had just managed to complete, that's a new one on me.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Joe

I thought I had made my last entry on this post. But, I see I made another mistake and need to set it straight. With my loss of sleep, everything started blending together. 

Looking again at that screen shot and seeing it has a black background tells me the pop up occurred while I was still in safe mode, not regular Windows.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think you can forgive the error.


----------

